# Working on Rabbit Book - Would Love Your Help!



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the forums, but not new to rabbits . I used to show rabbits, started a rabbit rescue, and taught the 4H Rabbit Project for many years.  I'm thrilled to find this forum! I'm predominately a garden writer, however, I recently found myself in the pleasant position of being contracted to write _Hobby Farm Rabbits: Small-Scale Rabbit Raising_.

Anyway, this series of books has a regular sidebar throughout each chapter called "Advice From The Farm" which features quotes from other experienced rabbit raisers. I was wondering if any of the seasoned rabbit breeders/showers/raisers would be interested in sharing some personal quotes for some of these side bars? Your name will be attached to the quote, so you'll want to be sure that you're okay with that.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Mea (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucky You...getting to write a book !

  When DH and i first met, we both were raising rabbits.  After we married, we combined our herds and continued raising, showing, and working "for" them ! 

    At one point we had 200 cages of them.  There was a lot of work..morning and evening caring for them.

  The only words of wisdom i can think of are  " February comes around every year." !  

      When we hit our peak in numbers.. we came upon Febraury...  bitter cold... water bottles and crocks froze solid in mere hours.  The white stuff was either deep or blowing everywhere.  We lost several litters of much anticipated bunnies.   It stopped being fun having the rabbits.  

  We began to decrease our numbers.   Every February that followed we cut back further  Then Real Life stepped in and we completely got out of the rabbits.

  Now that we are retired and are not on such a tight schedule, we are plotting a very small, return to raising rabbits.   No 200 cages !!  And maybe we can skip over February...


----------



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Lucky You...getting to write a book !
> 
> When DH and i first met, we both were raising rabbits.  After we married, we combined our herds and continued raising, showing, and working "for" them !
> 
> ...


Okay - wonderful! So, a quote from you would be perfect for the side bar called "If I Knew Then What I Know Now"! Can you give me a quote on what you would have done differently (like raised a fewer rabbits...or taken things slower, etc...).

Thank you so much!

Chris


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 5, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> The only words of wisdom i can think of are  " February comes around every year." !


Oh, boy, do I hear you! I breed does in groups. Whenever I get some bred, I count down 31 days on the calendar, mark it, then tell my husband,  "Okay, we're going to have a cold snap (or heat wave, during warmer weather) on this date." For the last few years, I have been putting the expectant mothers and their nest boxes in carriers in my hall closet - funny sort of maternity ward! That has saved a few litters, but disturbing moms-to-be is risky, too. Sometimes, it seems like I get more dead babies than live ones, and I wonder, "why am I doing this to myself?"

I have long believed that my rabbits put their little heads together when I can't see them, and ask each other, "how can we drive her crazy today?!" There are some old classics of course, like the fact that whatever color you are hoping to get from a cross will be the last one you'll see, or how it's always the best-marked kit in the litter that gets out of the nest box and dies on the wire. Surely everyone knows that filling out the entry form for a show is guaranteed to cause your best show rabbits to either molt or pull fur, right? But after twenty-some years of breeding rabbits, my rabbits can still come up with new ways to exasperate me. All I can do is laugh, shake my head, and say, "Well, girl, that's a new one!"


----------



## Mea (Oct 5, 2010)

Suburban Farmer said:
			
		

> Okay - wonderful! So, a quote from you would be perfect for the side bar called "If I Knew Then What I Know Now"! Can you give me a quote on what you would have done differently (like raised a fewer rabbits...or taken things slower, etc...).
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Chris


All i can think of besides the reference to February is :


      " Try to find your own balance point .  There is a place, when what started out being enjoyable, becomes drudgery. "


  Is that sort of what You were looking for ???   Good Luck with the book !


----------



## Mea (Oct 5, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Oh, boy, do I hear you! I breed does in groups. Whenever I get some bred, I count down 31 days on the calendar, mark it, then tell my husband,  "Okay, we're going to have a cold snap (or heat wave, during warmer weather) on this date." For the last few years, I have been putting the expectant mothers and their nest boxes in carriers in my hall closet - funny sort of maternity ward! That has saved a few litters, but disturbing moms-to-be is risky, too. Sometimes, it seems like I get more dead babies than live ones, and I wonder, "why am I doing this to myself?"
> 
> I have long believed that my rabbits put their little heads together when I can't see them, and ask each other, "how can we drive her crazy today?!" There are some old classics of course, like the fact that whatever color you are hoping to get from a cross will be the last one you'll see, or how it's always the best-marked kit in the litter that gets out of the nest box and dies on the wire. Surely everyone knows that filling out the entry form for a show is guaranteed to cause your best show rabbits to either molt or pull fur, right? But after twenty-some years of breeding rabbits, my rabbits can still come up with new ways to exasperate me. All I can do is laugh, shake my head, and say, "Well, girl, that's a new one!"


   Oh so true !!!    And we are actually thinking about going back into this............


----------



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Suburban Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, basically...but can you add a bit of your personal experience? Like how you found a balance? It's all about hands-on advice for people. Thank you!

(Also, can I get your first and last name for the quote?)


----------



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, my youngest (11 years old) is the only one showing rabbits (& 4H). It's a constant struggle not to jump in and start showing again .


----------



## Mea (Oct 5, 2010)

> Yes, basically...but can you add a bit of your personal experience? Like how you found a balance? It's all about hands-on advice for people. Thank you!
> 
> (Also, can I get your first and last name for the quote?)


I'm not certain that we _have_ found a balance.   We reached a point of " this is So not fun any more" that we went completely out of rabbits for almost 15 years.   We've had other small stock ( and enjoyed them). Only now are we considering a return to rabbitude.


----------



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 5, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> > Yes, basically...but can you add a bit of your personal experience? Like how you found a balance? It's all about hands-on advice for people. Thank you!
> >
> > (Also, can I get your first and last name for the quote?)
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I only have 5 rabbits right now and really enjoy it. I've had up to 100 at a time when I was showing, leading and doing the rabbit rescue. 

At the moment we don't have land (we're suburban farmers). However, when we do get back to it (and we will), I'm seriously considering having a little goat herd. We had two Nubians and two Pygmys about 13 years ago then we moved from our farm. My youngest is now leasing a Nubian to show as a dry yearling this season. Wish we could bring her home, LOL.


----------



## RabbitMage (Oct 7, 2010)

My favorite bit of advice is to start out with the best stock you can afford. This doesn't mean the most expensive rabbit you can find, but the one best suited to your needs that you can get a hold of without breaking the bank.

Related to that, figure out what your goals are _before_ you buy.


----------



## Suburban Farmer (Oct 10, 2010)

RabbitMage said:
			
		

> My favorite bit of advice is to start out with the best stock you can afford. This doesn't mean the most expensive rabbit you can find, but the one best suited to your needs that you can get a hold of without breaking the bank.
> 
> Related to that, figure out what your goals are _before_ you buy.


Excellent advice!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Oct 10, 2010)

Always wear long sleeves when breeding.  Your arms will look like they got hit with a weed eater if you have to separate a fight.


----------

